# Adventurous single mom dreams of cruising with athletic 10 year old son.



## MommaMia (Feb 22, 2010)

Would you help us make that dream come true?

Mom has 30+ years sailing experience: Certified Windsurfing Instructor, Olympic Yachting Staff, Savanah 1996 (anchor duties ) , Racing 20’ catamarans. Liveaboard in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands, and Florida Keys. Blue water cruising: St. Thomas to Ft. Lauderdale. Inland Crusing: Intracoastal from Ft. Lauderdale to Boston. Day sail crew/snorkel tour leader, USVI. Crewed a bit on a Tornado. Loves to cook. Certified diver. Installed solar panels by myself.

Dreamer.

My 10 year old boy is very agile. Sailed our sailing dinghy from our mooring to the dock on a daily basis to get to school in the morning. No one is better on the monkey bars than him. His father is a 3 time almost Olympic sailor on Tornados.

He is in public school right now, while I try to find flexible work as a software developer in a tough economy, but I dream of sailing.

We homeschooled for 2 years, and I would love to continue that saga, studying historical fiction as we sail through different ports.

I believe that Travel is the best education. 

“Curiosity is the cure fore boredom. There is no cure for curiosity.”


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Does the dad know you want to leave the country with his son?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

What are you asking?
You are the only one that can make the dream come true.


> Would you help us make that dream come true?


----------



## Whitbydave (Feb 24, 2010)

*To dream the "Possible dream"*

Being a dreamer is not a crime ,and lord knows sailing the world to learn about humanity might be the greatest achievement any parent could share with their child. It is quite obvious there are too many deprived people running our governments, who could have benefitted from a cruising lifestyle. I have made up my mind to do it now. I support your dream with a resounding cheer. You have to try to do it soon, this world needs an ocean full of good will ambassadors helping to make sense out of the chaos we all live with. Fair wind , kindly seas. Whitbydave. PS Try a totally new career, thats what I have planned. Hope it will work out ok.


----------

